# how long to treat for staph?



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm treating my ND doe for a staph infection on her udder with a 2% chlorhexidine spray. I wash with a weak ACV solution, pat dry, then spray her entire udder, teats and inside of her upper leg. She seems to be improving but still has quite a few bumps. I'm not sure how long I should continue or if she should be further along in her recovery by now? I began treatment on Monday and it's now Friday. Any guidance on this please?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep going until she is clean.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Does it normally take some time to clear up? I'll continue treating until it's gone, but I'm just wanting to make sure that she's on track as far as recovery time.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you feel she isn't improving quick enough, you can bump your disinfectant up to 3%. You do want to treat her until all sores are gone and dried up completely.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It can indeed take some time. After she is all cleared up I would recommend giving her a Lysigin vaccine against Staff.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, this raises one more question. I read elsewhere on these forums that I can continue to drink the milk from a goat with a staph infection, but I understand that staph can also cause mastitis, in which case I would not want to drink the milk, right? 

So am I correct in assuming that staph can (but won't necessarily) cause mastitis, but that it can also cause simply a skin rash on the udder without mastitis? 

If so, is the Lysigin vaccine to prevent the staph that causes the mastitis, in which case it will also prevent the skin rash?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Your stomach acid kills environmental staff. There is more chance you would get a skin infection taking care of her.

Yes, the vaccine is not 100% but, it lowers the severity of Staff by quite a bit. Gets rid of the rash infection mostly and Prevents the type of Staff that sloughs off the udder. When a goat is prone to Staff it is a really good thing to give...

http://www.jefferspet.com/lysigin/camid/LIV/cp/16467/


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

*Here's how I cleared the staph*

Just wanted to update this thread. I treated with the 2% chlorhexidine for 2 weeks, then went to 3% for another 2 weeks, washing with ACV prior to applying. Very slow improvement, it was taking forever and new pimples were still forming. Bumped up to 4% for another week with no appreciable difference in the rate of healing.

Then I bought something called Nu-Stock and applied that once every 3 days for 3 applications and she is totally clear. I'm impressed! It's a natural product with sulfur and pine oil in a base of mineral oil. She loved having it applied, I would think it was the sulfur stopped the itching on contact.

Anyway, we are back to happy milking times now!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it is cleared up for you.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

That is great that she is all better. My doe looks as if she has some bumps on her udder as well. Where did you find the Nu-stock?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I hear nu stock is good stuff!! glad your doe is better


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Amanda, I got it online from Jeffers. You can also order directly from them at nustock.com but I needed some other things from Jeffers anyway so I just ordered from them. I heard it was excellent for scaly leg mites on chickens too.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you, I'll add it to my first aid kit 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

